# Merchant Navy - Bank Line, Andrew Weir and Co



## clareralph3 (3 mo ago)

Looking for anyone from 1967. Leaving from Liverpool. My dad was an apprentice for the merchant navy on a ship owned by Bank Line, Andrew Weir and Co. 
Would love to find people and learn more.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

Bank Line had about 50 ships at that time. Do you know the names of any ships he sailed on? What is his name? There are several ex Bank Line on here so someone might remember him.


----------



## clareralph3 (3 mo ago)

Dad's name is Terry Ralph. Possible ships are sprucebank or forressbank. I think.


----------

